#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  I want to become a Torrentor

## JimmyBoy

Every where I look I see people talking about torrents and how wonderful  life becomes once you have mastered them , so I thought I would give it  a go. I'm using a Mac ( and no I don't want to get into the see saw Mac  Vs Windows thing ) , ive watched several youtube videos that seem to be  made by all knowing 10 year old kids , but I thought I would ask if any  one here is torrenting using a Mac and could pass on any personal  tips/advice/suggestions that you have learnt along the way, which  you think would help me - Thanks

----------


## Satonic

Download - µTorrent - a (very) tiny BitTorrent client

Start by downloading that ^

I'd suggest either www.eztv.it or thepiratebay.se to browse for your torrents as they are pretty easy to navigate.

----------


## Bettyboo

Welcome to the world of viruses and computer crashes...  :Sad:

----------


## alwarner

I've never had a virus from a torrent.  Ever.

Read comments before downloading and you should be fine.

----------


## JimmyBoy

> Download - µTorrent - a (very) tiny BitTorrent client
> 
> Start by downloading that ^
> 
> I'd suggest either www.eztv.it or thepiratebay.se to browse for your torrents as they are pretty easy to navigate.


Thanks for the advice , I'm still getting my head around  the '' seeders '' and  '' leechers '' thing . I saw mentioned on one of the youtube videos , that when I'm downloading  some thing ( leecher ) at the same time I am allowing what ive  downloaded to be uploaded from my computer ( seeder ) , its the words - at the same time  that I can understand ?

----------


## Satonic

> Welcome to the world of viruses and computer crashes...


He is using a Mac BB. He won't need to worry about viruses.

Do Macs get viruses?

----------


## Satonic

^^ Jimmyboy - Your sharing the file. 

Doesn't matter if you have 10% of that file or 100% of the file what you have downloaded is being shared. I normally leave my torrents (once completed) to a ratio of 1:1 meaning that I have given back at least as much as I have downloaded.

Basically as your downloading your also uploading what you have downloaded so far. Does that make sense? Sorry its been a long day  :Smile:

----------


## Thetyim

> Basically as your downloading your also uploading what you have downloaded so far. Does that make sense?


It does when you understand that the file is divided into lots of little pieces and you download them randomly.

----------


## JimmyBoy

> ^^ Jimmyboy - Your sharing the file. 
> 
> Doesn't matter if you have 10% of that file or 100% of the file what you have downloaded is being shared. I normally leave my torrents (once completed) to a ratio of 1:1 meaning that I have given back at least as much as I have downloaded.
> 
> Basically as your downloading your also uploading what you have downloaded so far. Does that make sense? Sorry its been a long day


Thanks 

 I had it in my mind that I needed the total finished download on my computer , before I could share it back.

Another newbie question

If I shut down my computer before the download is fully finished , can I some how resume the download exactly where I left off

----------


## Satonic

Yep no problem re shutting down / restarting. uTorrent will know how much and what parts of the torrent it has downloaded so far and pick up where it left off.

----------


## JimmyBoy

> Originally Posted by Satonic
> 
> Basically as your downloading your also uploading what you have downloaded so far. Does that make sense?
> 
> 
> It does when you understand that the file is divided into lots of little pieces and you download them randomly.



This may sound a bit selfish , but is there any personal / technical  benefit for a leecher to become a seeder ?

----------


## JimmyBoy

> Yep no problem re shutting down / restarting. uTorrent will know how much and what parts of the torrent it has downloaded so far and pick up where it left off.



Sorry to keep picking your brain  :Smile: 

say if I stop my computer , then uTorrent goes to pick up my past download where I left off , but for some reason the seeders I was previously using have gone , what happens then ?

----------


## Satonic

> This may sound a bit selfish , but is there any personal / technical benefit for a leecher to become a seeder ?


Hmmm..... if seeders don't exist then neither do torrents. So benefit would be to know you've done the right thing  :Smile:  

Also private sites require registration and you to keep a 'positive score' so they moniter how much you download and make sure you upload the same or more or you will be banned from using their site again. Public sites like the 2 I listed above don't.

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

> Originally Posted by Satonic
> 
> 
> Yep no problem re shutting down / restarting. uTorrent will know how much and what parts of the torrent it has downloaded so far and pick up where it left off.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to keep picking your brain 
> 
> say if I stop my computer , then uTorrent goes to pick up my past download where I left off , but for some reason the seeders I was previously using have gone , what happens then ?


Your computer will look for other seeders to carry on where the others left off.

You can turn your computer off, and on, and it knows where to pick up from..

----------


## Norton

> but for some reason the seeders I was previously using have gone , what happens then ?


uTorrent will find more.

----------


## Thetyim

> is there any personal / technical benefit for a leecher to become a seeder ?


It means you have completed the download





> the seeders I was previously using have gone , what happens then ?


It looks for more seeders and carries on

----------


## Satonic

> Originally Posted by Satonic
> 
> 
> Yep no problem re shutting down / restarting. uTorrent will know how much and what parts of the torrent it has downloaded so far and pick up where it left off.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to keep picking your brain 
> 
> say if I stop my computer , then uTorrent goes to pick up my past download where I left off , but for some reason the seeders I was previously using have gone , what happens then ?


If the torrent is popular then you will be leaching from a large group of seeders. It would be very unlikely for a torrent not to have active seeders unless its very old, unpopular or unknown. As the other guys have said uTorrent will look for new seeders to replace those that have stopped sharing the file.

----------


## Norton

> Your computer will look for other seeders to carry on where the others left off.





> uTorrent will find more.





> It looks for more seeders and carries on


We have a consensus. :Smile:

----------


## bsnub

I have a few invites to private trackers. I Will be happy to share with experienced folks that will seed. PM me if you can keep a good ratio and are not an idiot.

----------


## Thetyim

^ Any of them good for British films ?

----------


## JimmyBoy

> I have a few invites to private trackers. I Will be happy to share with experienced folks that will seed. PM me if you can keep a good ratio and are not an idiot.



Ive been told on several occasions that I'm no idiot , but keeping a good ratio I'm not too sure of ? 

would one of your kind invites be wasted on a newbie like my self  :Smile:

----------


## slackula

There is an excellent app called Transmission that works well on macs (and just about everything else):

Transmission

It's easy to set up via preferences to just set the speed that it will download and limit the upload speed if you are worried that you have a slow net connection.

I have mine set to throttle the upload speed to 50.0K but I usually leave my computer on 24/7 so Transmission just does it's stuff in the background. I don't generally remove uploads if they are running unless I want to free up some bandwidth for something else. Looking at my Transmission window I just noticed that one film I have is currently at an 84.7 down/up ratio. I've probably done my bit for that one!






> Read comments before downloading and you should be fine.


This is very good advice. Google '_your film name_ torrent', read the comments and then decide whether or not to click on the 'get this torrent' button.




> I normally leave my torrents (once completed) to a ratio of 1:1 meaning that I have given back at least as much as I have downloaded.


1:2 is the preferred ratio, but unless you are on a data-limited connection there isn't really much reason not to just let it run and run imho.

----------


## JimmyBoy

> Originally Posted by JimmyBoy
> 
> This may sound a bit selfish , but is there any personal / technical benefit for a leecher to become a seeder ?
> 
> 
> Hmmm..... if seeders don't exist then neither do torrents. So benefit would be to know you've done the right thing  
> 
> Also private sites require registration and you to keep a 'positive score' so they moniter how much you download and make sure you upload the same or more or you will be banned from using their site again. Public sites like the 2 I listed above don't.


I really want to give back , so once ive mastered things I will be seeding for sure 


just tried to register 



Just my luck   :Sad:

----------


## Satonic

> 1:2 is the preferred ratio, but unless you are on a data-limited connection there isn't really much reason not to just let it run and run imho.


Sorry, I should have said to a minimum of 1:1. I also have a 'torrent only' pc running 24/7. Ill only ever stop the torrents if I want to stream a tv show which isn't very often.

----------


## Satonic

EZTV you don't need to register to use as far as I'm aware. Its a public tracker.

----------


## JimmyBoy

> There is an excellent app called Transmission that works well on macs (and just about everything else):
> 
> Transmission
> 
> It's easy to set up via preferences to just set the speed that it will download and limit the upload speed if you are worried that you have a slow net connection.
> 
> I have mine set to throttle the upload speed to 50.0K but I usually leave my computer on 24/7 so Transmission just does it's stuff in the background. I don't generally remove uploads if they are running unless I want to free up some bandwidth for something else. Looking at my Transmission window I just noticed that one film I have is currently at an 84.7 down/up ratio. I've probably done my bit for that one!
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for the info

My internet connection gets capped at 384 Kbps when Ive reached a certain download limit , so this is one thing I have to watch.

----------


## JimmyBoy

> EZTV you don't need to register to use as far as I'm aware. Its a public tracker.


Thanks , I just thought I had to register , I will take another look  :Smile:

----------


## Satonic

A few beginers tips -

Seeders (Seeds): Seeders are people who have a complete copy of the torrent's files and are uploading (sending) data to the people who are downloading (receiving).

Leechers (Peers) : Leechers are people who are currently downloading a file. Leechers can become seeders after downloading the full file. (Your still sharing the parts you have downloaded, but to be classed a 'seeder' you need the full file.)

A practical tip is to stick with downloading torrents that have a large user base. This means download only those torrents that many people have downloaded and uploaded, or that have been active for a long time. The logic here is that nobody will seed a torrent that has a virus in it and therefore the torrent won't be very popular and won't be seeded. Be wary of the week old torrent with one or two people seeding it.

There are other torrent clients (programs) that can be used so do your research on these also. The most popular torrent programs are uTorrent, Azureus and BitTorrent. use uTorrent because they port forward for you now, useful if you have a home network.

There are Torrent search engines that search the popular torrent clients (programs). This saves you time by not having to search each individual torrent client site.

When looking for torrent files, look for those with plenty of seeders so that the file downloads quickly. When searching for torrents, you can often sort the results by seeds, simply by clicking on the seeds column header.

You can set the options in your web browser to download to a specific folder and then, using the options in your torrent client, enable torrents to be automatically loaded from that same folder you have chosen. This way, the torrents will automatically load for you with minimal effort.

You can leave the torrent program running overnight to download while you're away from the computer, or close it and turn off the computer to save power. Most torrent programs will have an option in Preferences to start up with your computer and this option can be enabled or disabled by opening "Run..." from the Start Menu and typing in msconfig.

Most torrent programs will resume the download process automatically when you start them back up. If the download doesn't resume automatically, there should be an option to start downloading by either right clicking on the file and choosing Start, or a button somewhere in the program.

----------


## Satonic

Oh and 1 more tip. If you download from thepiratebay.se you will notice the the original up loaders of the files, if known and trusted will have a green, pink or blue skull next to their username. You can trust these torrents.

Also scrolling down the page you will see comments from people that have already downloaded the file and will comment on quality.

----------


## bsnub

> Originally Posted by bsnub
> 
> 
> I have a few invites to private trackers. I Will be happy to share with experienced folks that will seed. PM me if you can keep a good ratio and are not an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> Ive been told on several occasions that I'm no idiot , but keeping a good ratio I'm not too sure of ? 
> 
> would one of your kind invites be wasted on a newbie like my self


Brother if you are in Thailand then downlowd without fear. Read this;

A beginner's guide to BitTorrent

isohunt.com is your best option if you are not being stalked by the mpia and the riaa. In Thailand I dont think you have to worry. So go for it..

----------


## Flight19

You could also download a free program called Peerblock, which blocks known "copyright police", etc., from monitoring your activity, using a predefined list of electronic "_persona non grata_".

----------


## JimmyBoy

> A few beginers tips -
> 
> Seeders (Seeds): Seeders are people who have a complete copy of the torrent's files and are uploading (sending) data to the people who are downloading (receiving).
> 
> Leechers (Peers) : Leechers are people who are currently downloading a file. Leechers can become seeders after downloading the full file. (Your still sharing the parts you have downloaded, but to be classed a 'seeder' you need the full file.)
> 
> A practical tip is to stick with downloading torrents that have a large user base. This means download only those torrents that many people have downloaded and uploaded, or that have been active for a long time. The logic here is that nobody will seed a torrent that has a virus in it and therefore the torrent won't be very popular and won't be seeded. Be wary of the week old torrent with one or two people seeding it.
> 
> There are other torrent clients (programs) that can be used so do your research on these also. The most popular torrent programs are uTorrent, Azureus and BitTorrent. use uTorrent because they port forward for you now, useful if you have a home network.
> ...



Thanks for the info   :Smile: 

Its much appreciated

----------


## JimmyBoy

Well I think ive just about got things right now with my torrents, I  have been seeding every thing I downloaded as I want to give back as  well as take. 

As I seed every thing , I think I may now meet the criteria ratio to  become a member of a private site , rather than using the Piratebay or eztv. 

I am now wondering if trying to gain membership to a private site has any more real benefits than using the public one's ?

----------


## RumpyPumpy

Torrentday is good, they usually have a high quality of product.

Kickass has also been ok, but they seem to like porn a lot and have this annoying site attached that pops up along with the main site.

----------


## JimmyBoy

> Torrentday is good, they usually have a high quality of product.
> 
> Kickass has also been ok, but they seem to like porn a lot and have this annoying site attached that pops up along with the main site.


Thanks, I will check them out  :Smile:

----------


## JimmyBoy

Can any one tell me if its possible to make torrents cue so they are all downloaded one after another , I'm using utorrent 1.6.5 on my Mac.

----------


## Satonic

> Well I think ive just about got things right now with my torrents, I  have been seeding every thing I downloaded as I want to give back as  well as take. 
> 
> As I seed every thing , I think I may now meet the criteria ratio to  become a member of a private site , rather than using the Piratebay or eztv. 
> 
> I am now wondering if trying to gain membership to a private site has any more real benefits than using the public one's ?


I find that the private sites I use are a lot quicker normally. If I was using a public tracker I rarely see speeds of above 100 kB/s. On the private sites I see speeds of 700-800 kB/s. 

These are private sites but I believe the sign-up process is open for now. 

https://tvchaosuk.com/signup.php?

TheBox :: Signup

You will need to keep up a good ratio or risk being kicked from the site.

Cheers

----------


## Satonic

> Can any one tell me if its possible to make torrents cue so they are all downloaded one after another , I'm using utorrent 1.6.5 on my Mac.


I'm on a PC but if the Mac layout is the same try Options>Preferences> Queueing

You can set how many active downloads you want, so if you set that to 1 it will download one after another.

----------


## JimmyBoy

> Originally Posted by JimmyBoy
> 
> 
> Can any one tell me if its possible to make torrents cue so they are all downloaded one after another , I'm using utorrent 1.6.5 on my Mac.
> 
> 
> I'm on a PC but if the Mac layout is the same try Options>Preferences> Queueing
> 
> You can set how many active downloads you want, so if you set that to 1 it will download one after another.


Thanks , this is my current set up 







This section is the only one showing any thing about Queueing, but not too sure ?

----------


## Satonic

Yep set the active downloads to 1, It will do them one at a time then.

----------


## JimmyBoy

> Yep set the active downloads to 1, It will do them one at a time then.

----------


## JimmyBoy

> Originally Posted by JimmyBoy
> 
> 
> Well I think ive just about got things right now with my torrents, I  have been seeding every thing I downloaded as I want to give back as  well as take. 
> 
> As I seed every thing , I think I may now meet the criteria ratio to  become a member of a private site , rather than using the Piratebay or eztv. 
> 
> I am now wondering if trying to gain membership to a private site has any more real benefits than using the public one's ?
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info, I'm going to give them a try and will post back .

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Download this!

TVShows 2 - Download your TV shows automatically

It's the best thing that god invented for macs! :Smile:

----------


## JimmyBoy

> Download this!
> 
> TVShows 2 - Download your TV shows automatically
> 
> It's the best thing that god invented for macs!



I learn some thing every day , thanks for the link , its appreciated  :Smile:

----------


## JimmyBoy

Ive just received a warning notice from a torrent site that I use , saying that I'm not seeding things that I download  :tieme: 

I'm using U Torrent on a Mac , and this is my latest download -




I just assumed that if I saw the Green Arrow *⬆* in the top left of the box , I have seeded that download , but it seems not ? 

where am I going wrong  :mid:

----------


## Satonic

^ You may need to seed for a certain amount of time or to a certain ratio. Check the sites rules. 

One of the UK TV torrents sites I use I have to seed the torrents for a minimum of 48 hours otherwise I get issued a warning too.

----------


## Satonic

Here are the rules for TVChaos which I'm guessing is the site your talking about  :Smile: 

_All single episode torrents, including freeleech, MUST be seeded for at least 48 hours or until the ratio reaches 1:1 on that torrent, which ever comes first. 

All full series pack torrents, including freeleech, must be seeded back for at least 7 days (168 hours) or until the torrent ratio reaches 1:1, which ever comes first.

Hit & Run will be declared on any unseeded torrent left inactive for more than 24 hours. This means that you can stop torrents which have not completed the time or ratio requirement but not for longer than 24 hours. VIP's are exempt from all seeding obligations._

----------


## Satonic

At the top of the page on TVChaos there will also be this information (obviously these are my numbers and your's will be different) -

Ratio: 2.44  Bonus: 1,222.30  Up: 42.30 GB  Down: 17.33 GB 

If you click on the number next to the word 'Bonus' you can use that to fix / remove warnings or to get some added download credit.

----------


## Dillinger

Where Ive circled uploaded, is how much you have seeded of the torrent

Zero so far :Smile:   Leave your downloaded torrents in there until you get them where they need to be, unless you wanna get banned

----------


## JimmyBoy

> At the top of the page on TVChaos there will also be this information (obviously these are my numbers and your's will be different) -
> 
> Ratio: 2.44  Bonus: 1,222.30  Up: 42.30 GB  Down: 17.33 GB 
> 
> If you click on the number next to the word 'Bonus' you can use that to fix / remove warnings or to get some added download credit.



Thanks for the information , its appreciated

I think where I'm going wrong is that when Ive been downloading a torrent file , then seen the green arrow , I assumed that I had fully seeded that file , then because I am some what a follower of OCD , I have to clear out any torrent files that make my downloads window look un tidy , so may be I'm removing a torrent file that shows the green arrow , to early in its seeding life ? , here's my TVChasos 
page -



So may be its best to just let all my completed downloaded torrent files stay in the downloaded box, or would that mean even if Ive seeded my fair share back , all the downloaded flies  would keep seeing for ever ?

----------


## JimmyBoy

> Where Ive circled uploaded, is how much you have seeded of the torrent
> 
> Zero so far  Leave your downloaded torrents in there until you get them where they need to be, unless you wanna get banned


Thanks for that , its time to let things stay there as you say  :Smile: 

having said that , when the U Torrent windows shows that ive completed my download , even if I leave things alone , I still cannot see that my computer is in fact uploading any thing , may be ive got a U Torrent setting wrong some where ?

----------


## JimmyBoy

I think i'm getting one of the fundamentals of Torrents wrong ?

I'm assuming that any downloaded torrents that are on my computer , would be automatically uploaded ( seeded ) weather some one requires them or not .

Are my downloaded torrents only seeded when some one wants the file , meaning that my downloaded torrent file could sit on my computer for ages , until some one needs it , then its automatically uploaded ?

or have I again got it all wrong  :mid:

----------


## Satonic

To be honest I don't see a lot of my files upload too much. Download speed is relatively fast where as my upload speed is near enough non existant so its hard for me to seed. With TVChaos they take into account the time seeded as well as amount.

So basically yes, you will need to leave the files in uTorrent for a minimum of 48hrs seeding time before you remove them, even though there may be little to no upload actually taking place.

In TVChaos you can view how long you have seeded the torrents by clicking on your username, then on the right hand side of the screen you will see 'Recently Snatched'. Click on that.

----------


## bsnub

> Are my downloaded torrents only seeded when some one wants the file , meaning that my downloaded torrent file could sit on my computer for ages , until some one needs it , then its automatically uploaded ?


That is a correct assumption.

----------


## Satonic

> Are my downloaded torrents only seeded when some one wants the file , meaning that my downloaded torrent file could sit on my computer for ages , until some one needs it , then its automatically uploaded ?


Correct.

Edit - Bsnub got there first  :Smile:

----------


## blue

I don't have unlimited data allowance , before I had a little net book I  would take to places that offer  fast free wifi  , to get the big  MB downloads / seeding.
 But now the netbook is  fucked.

I see some  cheap smart phones can now  get wifi  so i was wondering if i could set one of those up to download utorrents  while i sit having a beer / coffee ?
If possible are there any drawbacks?

----------


## Satonic

> I don't have unlimited data allowance , before I had a little net book I  would take to places that offer  fast free wifi  , to get the big  MB downloads / seeding.
>  But now the netbook is  fucked.
> 
> I see some  cheap smart phones can now  get wifi  so i was wondering if i could set one of those up to download utorrents  while i sit having a beer / coffee ?
> If possible are there any drawbacks?


Storage space I would imagine to be a limiting factor. 

But it seems there is a demand for it - 

Official uTorrent For Android App Coming Soon To Smartphones | iJailbreak.com

----------


## JimmyBoy

> Originally Posted by JimmyBoy
> 
> Are my downloaded torrents only seeded when some one wants the file , meaning that my downloaded torrent file could sit on my computer for ages , until some one needs it , then its automatically uploaded ?
> 
> 
> That is a correct assumption.



Thanks for the comment . :Smile: 

I wonder just how long do regular torrent users leave their downloaded files on their computers for ?

----------


## JimmyBoy

> To be honest I don't see a lot of my files upload too much. Download speed is relatively fast where as my upload speed is near enough non existant so its hard for me to seed. With TVChaos they take into account the time seeded as well as amount.
> 
> So basically yes, you will need to leave the files in uTorrent for a minimum of 48hrs seeding time before you remove them, even though there may be little to no upload actually taking place.
> 
> In TVChaos you can view how long you have seeded the torrents by clicking on your username, then on the right hand side of the screen you will see 'Recently Snatched'. Click on that.



Heres my current details - 




The '' Up '' KB/s part is confusing , if the far right box says Completed ?

----------


## Satonic

I just looked at my uTorrent stats. Since the last time I switched off my computer I have downloaded 1059GB and uploaded 803GB - Currently 112 active torrents!  :Smile:

----------


## Satonic

> The '' Up '' KB/s part is confusing , if the far right box says Completed ?


It means you have 100% of the file. It's the seed time you need to pay attention to.

----------


## Satonic

Here is how mine looks -

----------


## Satonic



----------


## JimmyBoy

> I just looked at my uTorrent stats. Since the last time I switched off my computer I have downloaded 1059GB and uploaded 803GB - Currently 112 active torrents!

----------


## Satonic

:smiley laughing: 

I'll save that one!

I didn't realise just how much I had downloaded recently! But I was stuck at home for a couple of months due to an injury so it certainly kept me busy!

Cheers

----------


## JimmyBoy

I'm using U Torrent ( on a Mac ) and ive been checking out a few youtube videos 



*How to make uTorrent download faster on (mac)  * 



There seems a lot of different and conflicting advice , has any one here found the perfect  U Torrent settings that you can pass on to a U Torrent newbie   :Smile:

----------


## EggSandwich

> I just looked at my uTorrent stats. Since the last time I switched off my computer I have downloaded 1059GB and uploaded 803GB - Currently 112 active torrents!


That reminds me how badly I need a new computer! My laptop would blow in to tiny pieces if I tried to do that much.  :Smile: 

Do you have extra external storage for all that?

----------


## Satonic

> Originally Posted by Satonic
> 
> 
> I just looked at my uTorrent stats. Since the last time I switched off my computer I have downloaded 1059GB and uploaded 803GB - Currently 112 active torrents! 
> 
> 
> That reminds me how badly I need a new computer! My laptop would blow in to tiny pieces if I tried to do that much. 
> 
> Do you have extra external storage for all that?


I tend to watch stuff as I download it as I don't pay for the crap True Visions any more. So anything I watch on TV is downloaded / watched / deleted.

I do have a couple of 500gb external drives that I save anything decent to - like my collection of every single episode ever made of Only Fools & Horses  :Smile: 

And Jimmyboy I don't think there is the perfect setting as everyone's set up / connection will differ. There are certainly some helpful guides out there and I have tried playing with the settings. I found it actually works best when I just leave it as it was when I first installed uTorrent.

----------


## JimmyBoy

> Originally Posted by JimmyBoy
> 
> 
> Well I think ive just about got things right now with my torrents, I  have been seeding every thing I downloaded as I want to give back as  well as take. 
> 
> As I seed every thing , I think I may now meet the criteria ratio to  become a member of a private site , rather than using the Piratebay or eztv. 
> 
> I am now wondering if trying to gain membership to a private site has any more real benefits than using the public one's ?
> 
> ...



Well I'm now getting the hang of torrents , thanks to the help ive received here.

I've joined and started to use tvchaosuk to get my torrents , but some  times find it lacking when looking for non UK material to download. As I  now all ways seed my downloaded torrents , I feel there may be another  '' member '' only web sites , I can join that has a better selection  and range of torrents , as I feel I can now meet the seeding requirements to  become a member. 

Ive all so joined - The Box , and find it all so a bit limited in the range of torrents available 

Can any one recommend a private member web site that has a decent range of torrents , that I may be able to join  :Smile: 


Ive tried The Pirate Bay , but some times its un available , even if I use one of these -


```

              http://www.fucktimkuik.org
      https://piratereverse.info
      http://lanunbay.org
      http://malaysiabay.org
      http://thepiratemirror.org
      http://alt.ragerik.info
      http://all4xs.net/repress/thep...
      http://thepiratebay.ee
      http://labaia.ws
     
```

----------


## blue

^ kick ass torrents is the best-  http://kat.ph/ 
no membership or silly rules either
you can join  too and leave comments and get help.
I wanted that old British TV series   I Claudius   for a relative , TvChaos uk  was real gay no seeding  at all, so  tried Kat  and got great download speed.
 Plus kat has an easy to read white screen not some nerdy -hurts your eyes black.
Having said that I did get a few episodes of 1970's tv series ''Tales of the unexpected '' from tvchaos
   ; hope it's does not look  too dated .

----------


## blue

NOW 
If anyone wants to graduate to be a real hard core torrentor you'll  need to move onto _applications_  unlike  media you have to run the provided  cracks,  patches or key generators etc 
 [ these  are often flagged as a virus by security but are not- well most of the time anyway ... ]  to get the goods whilst avoiding any potential   real virus,  but not too hard if you get a torrent with a good rating .


They are all a little different  in the way they hack the prog
so it's like doing a crossword  to work it out , can be hard sometimes too,
then bingo it's yours ! Here are a few examples :

latest photoshop cs6

http://kat.ph/adobe-photoshop-cs6-13...-t6620117.html CS6



 or a good security virus  searcher etc
   finds  stuff that even  malwarebytes missed  -just 64 bit version  on this particular link

Download Hitman Pro 3.5.9 Build 125 (x64) incl crack Torrent - KickassTorrents

 or a nice screen capture prog

Ashampoo Snap 5.v5.1.4 Multilingual Incl Key and Crack ~HuNtEr~ (download torrent) - TPB


 please don't blame me if your computer blows up etc....

----------


## JimmyBoy

> ^ kick ass torrents is the best-  http://kat.ph/ 
> no membership or silly rules either
> you can join  too and leave comments and get help.
> I wanted that old British TV series   I Claudius   for a relative , TvChaos uk  was real gay no seeding  at all, so  tried Kat  and got great download speed.
>  Plus kat has an easy to read white screen not some nerdy -hurts your eyes black.
> Having said that I did get a few episodes of 1970's tv series ''Tales of the unexpected '' from tvchaos
>    ; hope it's does not look  too dated .



Cheers for the Link  :Smile: 

I'm going to check it out

----------


## JimmyBoy

Ive been using uTorrent on my Mac , so I thought I would give Transmission a try .

The first problem Ive come across in setting up Transmission is the - Port 



No matter what I try , it all ways says - Port is Closed 

I'm using  a router - TP-Link MR3420 , connected to a 3G USB dongle , using TrueMove-H as the ISP. 

Any one know how to get the correct Port ?

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> Any one know how to get the correct Port ?


I used to do the port thing with the old Vuse. I've not had any luck with Transmission but the new Vuse sets everything automatically and I've had no problems.

Also Vuse connects to my ps3 as a media server.

Vuze BitTorrent Client - The Most Powerful BitTorrent Software on Earth

----------


## Dillinger

> I'm using a router - TP-Link MR3420 , connected to a 3G USB dongle , using TrueMove-H as the ISP.


huh ??

----------


## JimmyBoy

> Originally Posted by JimmyBoy
> 
> I'm using a router - TP-Link MR3420 , connected to a 3G USB dongle , using TrueMove-H as the ISP.
> 
> 
> huh ??





at the place I rent there's no land line telephone , and I'm not paying to have one installed , so at the moment I'm using the above set up . 

Works ok until I reach the capping limit .

----------


## JimmyBoy

> Originally Posted by JimmyBoy
> 
>  Any one know how to get the correct Port ?
> 
> 
> I used to do the port thing with the old Vuse. I've not had any luck with Transmission but the new Vuse sets everything automatically and I've had no problems.
> 
> Also Vuse connects to my ps3 as a media server.
> 
> Vuze BitTorrent Client - The Most Powerful BitTorrent Software on Earth


Thanks for the advice and link , I'm going to check it out  :Smile:

----------


## Perota

This thread is about two years old, any update about the softwares to download, sites to visit to get the best movies ... etc ??

----------


## alwarner

Personally I use utorrent, I'm familiar with it and never have an issues with it.

I use thepiratebay and kick ass torrents for films and music and eztv.it for television shows.

----------


## harrybarracuda

usabit.com for movies, tv and specials.

----------


## barbaro

Using _utorrent_ and downloading lots of stuff regularly.

----------


## leemo

> Welcome to the world of viruses and computer crashes...


Use a private tracker, no malware, no viruses, everything is what it says it is, fast downloads, and integrity which = peace of mind. Torrenting has never been sweeter than in the few months since some kind soul introduced me to IPT, though there are several other good private sites.

----------


## leemo

> I have a few invites to private trackers. I Will be happy to share with experienced folks that will seed. PM me if you can keep a good ratio and are not an idiot.


There you go, Jimmy, an offer you shouldn't refuse. You will need to be dedicated, but in return you get quality stuff. 

You will rarely if ever be able to upload to a ratio of 1:1 because you are competing with loads of other seeders, but can overcome that in several ways, for example, by buying upload credits and immunity, seeding for points, or even seeding for a specified number of hours (400 at IPT), but consider a seedbox if only for a month or two for a few $, to build up some tb of upload credits.

----------


## Perota

I just installed utorrent and ran the setup guide. I got the message "Port is not open (you are still able to download)"

What does it mean ? As long as I'm still able to download should I worry about that ?

I run Windows 7 on this computer.

----------


## Perota

^ So far so good.
Just want to add that I tried to download and use utorrent on different computers, same config but different OS. On Windows 7, it works smoothly without trouble. On older OS (XP and Vista) I kept on getting error messages like I have to change the setting of my router. Anyway, just for information.

----------


## Necron99

> I just installed utorrent and ran the setup guide. I got the message "Port is not open (you are still able to download)"
> 
> What does it mean ? As long as I'm still able to download should I worry about that ?
> 
> I run Windows 7 on this computer.



On older OS's (xp, Vista {depending on your setup}) you needed to open a port for communication through you firewall and set a static ip.
Newer OS's and this is not needed.
If you download speeds are good don't worry about it.

Good means a top seeded movie will download at something like 100kps or better on 3g or ADSL.

----------

